# Waxstock



## JJ_

Hey Guys, 

Just wondering if anyone fancies it ? 

5 hours or so driving so I think I might train it or fly. 

Anyone up for it ?

John.


----------



## M4D YN

i'll carry your rucksack if your paying:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


----------



## M4D YN

alan_mcc said:


> I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


they dont need us


----------



## AaronGTi

alan_mcc said:


> I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


Nearly fell off my office chair hahaha


----------



## The Cueball

IF...IF I am going, It'll probably be in the car...

not sure where I'll be, so don't know if I will be driving down, or driving up! :lol:

:driver:


----------



## Johnboy82

It is a bit of a trek. That my anniversary weekend so I've said we can go away for the weekend to visit her sister in essex & i'll head up there on the sunday. No where near central though.


----------



## alan_mcc

**** it we'll make our own one

WaxScot anyone? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> **** it we'll make our own one
> 
> WaxScot anyone? :lol:


Stop your moaning wee man.... pfft, don't you ever travel out of that dark corner of the world... see some normal folk that don't have webbing between their fingers and toes?!?!?!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Mon then!!!!!!!


:devil:


----------



## JJ_

alan_mcc said:


> I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


That's because you live in the back and beyond!! :doublesho

I would need to find stuff to put in my rucksack, on the train I can re-hydrate. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

alan_mcc said:


> Mon then!!!!!!!
> 
> :devil:


I'm waiting... but maybe a bit south for you to get here eh, get your passport looked out...........

:lol::lol::lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I don't have one of those. :lol:

Anyway, a driving license is okay for internal flights.


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


Central England Alan:thumb:

Driven a lot further that that many times down south 5 in a car sharing costs would not be bad or cheap easy jet return to luton and hire car of some kind DW members around that area may offer us a lift:thumb:


----------



## JD-Cumbria

alan_mcc said:


> I fancy going but it's a trek and a half. The 'centrally located' comment was pretty laughable too.


What are you talking about, its right in the centre. Of the south. :lol:


----------



## mkv

I will probably make the visit...Im working 45 mins from there that weekend anyway.


----------



## alan_mcc

I'd have to be back up on the sunday night for work on the monday morning.. but would love to carshare. Haven't flown before so sceptical about that


----------



## mkv

alan_mcc said:


> I'd have to be back up on the sunday night for work on the monday morning.. but would love to carshare. Haven't flown before so sceptical about that


Theres not really any airports near to Peterbourgh...Stansted is probably nearest but even thats a fair distance away.


----------



## Leemack

mkv said:


> Theres not really any airports near to Peterbourgh...Stansted is probably nearest but even thats a fair distance away.


East mids airport is probably 50-60 miles closer and is only an hours drive


----------



## Leemack

If you wanna fly in, I can pick up 3 of you and drive you there


----------



## cotter

Noooooo! The Inlaws stay near P'boro and we're going down to see them for a week in August, but we travel home on the 26th :wall: and can't change dates due to other commitments  So close yet soooooo far :wall:

Al, there's direct trains from Aberdeen - P'boro. I think there's a return one that runs overnight - might be an option? Dirt cheap if you book 12 weeks in advance :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Sorry chaps we look at lots of locations and with dates etc and being let down on various others this was the best option so we went with it - of course we want you all there and we hope you will come along .... Its going to be one hell of a show .....


----------



## Will_G

Flying seems an expensive option from Aberdeen and no flights down on the saturday. Train seems the best option at the moment but cant find prices for that weekend just yet but roughly £105 for one of the weekends previous, 6.5 hours with a change at Edinburgh.


----------



## cotter

Will

My other half takes the Aberdeen train to Peterborough once a month, and if you book in advance you can generally get one way for about 30-40. Tickets go on sale 12 weeks in advance, and if you have a bit of flexibility in times, you can pick up two singles for less than a return.


----------



## Derekh929

Flights out £240 return Eastern airways to East Midlands


----------



## chrisc

Why dont you all chip to and rent a minibus?


----------



## Derekh929

chrisc said:


> Why dont you all chip to and rent a minibus?


Good Call Chris if i was going i would likely drive down used to travel up and down country few times a year throught the night if costed shared could do it for approx £40 each for car


----------



## JJ_

Minibus is a great idea, Karaoke CD is a must too!


----------



## alan_mcc

£240 fook that

Minibus is a great idea though. Maybe a minibus from glasgow/somewhere, and we could all meet there?


----------



## Grizzle

man up you pussys just drive down


----------



## Mick

Grizzle said:


> man up you pussys just drive down


Does it count if its on an AA truck?


----------



## Grizzle

Mick said:


> Does it count if its on an AA truck?


Of course.... i even have a DVD player "just" incase :thumb:


----------



## Mick

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

who want to split the petrol bill on the S8!?!?!?

:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

The Cueball said:


> who want to split the petrol bill on the S8!?!?!?
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Your on your own!! I have mine paid for


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> who want to split the petrol bill on the S8!?!?!?
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


If you trade for fait 500 I'm in


----------



## JJ_

I think the minibus is a cracking idea, or the train could be a good laugh too


----------



## mkv

Concours Car Care said:


> East mids airport is probably 50-60 miles closer and is only an hours drive


There's only a 5 miles difference between travelling from East Mids to Peterbourgh and Stanstead and Peterbourgh.

As Grizzle says, man up and drive!!


----------



## Spoony

Lets get a minibus goin..... Mick can drive


----------



## rossdook

I'm pretty sure Aberdeen to Gatwick was £42 (including luggage and taxes) last time I looked at it?
I can't make it I'm afraid, but you Southern (North) softies should get your asses in gear


----------



## M4D YN

JJ_ said:


> I think the minibus is a cracking idea, or the train could be a good laugh too


tis a good idea:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

I think it's not softies not driving but sensible with price of fuel unless you are are oil baron, driven from the Broch to Goodwood 2 years 650 miles and many times to Plymouth and Weymouth and over the Euro tunnel and Birmingham many many times but Peterbourgh if of the beaten track and the flight option is none starter , i always prefer to drive but with the cost of fuel lately it has been a lot cheaper to fly if traveling myself, but not a major problem as event been choosen and up to us weather we want to allocate xyz to make the trip that would likely be very worthwhile, I would be keen on driving but i also find so many speed traps know and it is hard to know each new speed limit down south speak with past experience LOL


----------



## Superspec

Closest airport to Peterborough is Cambridge. Still 35 miles away though. Minibus sounds like your best option...


----------



## alan_mcc

I was thinking Derek, the north members wanting to go could all meet at the Broch (ie me and you and anyone else) and we could mini-bus down from there and meet/collect other scottish folk on the way down? Split the cost of fuel/hire etc obviously.


----------



## Matt.

Wish there was this much interest in my section.


----------



## rossdook

alan_mcc said:


> I was thinking Derek, the north members wanting to go could all meet at the Broch (ie me and you and anyone else) and we could mini-bus down from there and meet/collect other scottish folk on the way down? Split the cost of fuel/hire etc obviously.


Hopefully that will get sorted - sounds like a decent trip to me! :thumb:


----------



## rossdook

Derekh929 said:


> I think it's not softies not driving but sensible with price of fuel unless you are are oil baron, driven from the Broch to Goodwood 2 years 650 miles and many times to Plymouth and Weymouth and over the Euro tunnel and Birmingham many many times but Peterbourgh if of the beaten track and the flight option is none starter , i always prefer to drive but with the cost of fuel lately it has been a lot cheaper to fly if traveling myself, but not a major problem as event been choosen and up to us weather we want to allocate xyz to make the trip that would likely be very worthwhile, I would be keen on driving but i also find so many speed traps know and it is hard to know each new speed limit down south speak with past experience LOL


You're spot on there - just shows you how ridiculously expensive fuel is now, when it's cheaper to fly on even short haul flights


----------



## alan_mcc

rossdook said:


> Hopefully that will get sorted - sounds like a decent trip to me! :thumb:


Well that's 3 northeners if Derek is keen to drive?

I've never flown before so would much rather minibus it.


----------



## Bero

Derekh929 said:


> driven from the Broch to Goodwood 2 years 650 miles


Were you driving a peddle car?!


----------



## JenJen

i fancy this but will motor it down - its half the fun is in *roadtrippin*


----------



## Derekh929

Bero said:


> Were you driving a peddle car?!


9 hours 1 stop and yes 2 years if got a Subaru as 20 fuel stops lol


----------



## The Cueball

Derekh929 said:


> I think it's not softies not driving but sensible with price of fuel unless you are are oil baron,


pffft, drive from Glasgow to London and back again every month, no issues! :lol:

:thumb:

the company pays the fuel bill :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Matt. said:


> Wish there was this much interest in my section.


I'll be going.... Probably in SWMBO's Corsa TBH. I've neglected the Cupra recently, so would rather others didn't see it


----------



## extreme-detail

i might be up for this :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

**** me how deer are the trains


----------



## Grizzle

yeh public transport is a con.


----------



## AaronGTi

Yup :wall:


----------



## Thug Pug

I have entered my car in the top 16 thing so if it gets picked I will be driving that down.

Rab E.


----------



## Huey

Being based at Leuchars but having a house and wife down in darkest Norfolk, I know how pricey petrol can be. My last car was a Corsa VXR tuned to just under 300bhp, and that would cost me £140 each way in fuel, hence no more Corsa........Now got a 5 series oil burner which only costs £40 each way.....bargain..........I'd offer to drive people down to the show except I've already booked the week off work so will already be down there, only live 40 miles from the venue. The minibus option would be best, at least a laugh cos if theres one thing I know, its how boring the A1 is.


----------



## AaronGTi

Who's up for a minibus then?


----------



## mkv

Already booked my hotel for the Saturday night and got my ticket....


----------



## Grizzle

Will be in Daventry on wed, thur and fri then down to Portsmouth for two day and pop into waxstock on the way home.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be there working


----------



## JenJen

We are looking forward to this


----------



## CraigQQ

thought about going to this.. but it will be ruined by the whole clique/*****yness that is the detailing industry....


----------



## Prism Detailing

CraigQQ said:


> thought about going to this.. but it will be ruined by the whole clique/*****yness that is the detailing industry....


Really ? ? ? I didnt notice such things within this industry :tumbleweed:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> thought about going to this.. but it will be ruined by the whole clique/*****yness that is the detailing industry....


Try Scotsman cat And pigeons come to mind LoL


----------



## mkv

Why not just go...Ignore the cliques... Just enjoy what will be a great day.
We know what the industry is like, but thats life.


----------



## dunfyguy

think am going, but be flying down and staying with a mate in hertfordshire for the weekend.


----------



## AaronGTi

I'm going definitely, don't think I'm showing my car though as I'm not gonna be able to get down early on the Saturday...


----------



## Trip tdi

AaronGTi said:


> I'm going definitely, don't think I'm showing my car though as I'm not gonna be able to get down early on the Saturday...


You 100% attending then Aaron, your car is going glow like a jewel in the car park. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Cheers pal, yes im going 100% but not sure if the car will be there.


----------



## Bigbruno71

Anyone driving done Sunday morning?


----------



## Bigbruno71

Looks like I'm leaving at 4-5 to get there in time for my speed detailing heat!!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Think I'm getting the train down, that's if I'm still going :lol:


----------



## dunfyguy

flights booked so i will be there


----------



## Bigbruno71

Driving down, hotel now booked, tickets bought, entered into speed detailer comp, bring it on yehaaaa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking like a no no for me. 
Looking at £275 for train n hotel :/


----------



## Grizzle

I'm not going either instead will be in Portsmouth with family.


----------



## Horatio

Tickets ordered!


----------



## Bigbruno71

Grizzle said:


> I'm not going either instead will be in Portsmouth with family.


Do as I have done " yes dear it's a really fun day out" " what's that yes there's loads for you to look at"


----------



## GT666

Just heading back......it was an interesting day. Think it would've been better with maybe some car club displays or something to add an extra element to take up the day. We got round it and watched a few demos within a couple of hours. Bought a few new things and picked up a couple of useful contacts though, so was worth the drive. 

Would definitely have liked to see more bikes and bike products  but all in all a good day.


----------

